# open segment turnings



## adienner (Jul 22, 2007)

If you are familiar with open segment bowls you know that each segment has to be glued on by using only a rub joint, there is no way to get a clamp on. I am using titebond original and i am having trouble getting the glue to stick. I hold it in place for about 10 seconds and when i let go it just falls off. Any ideas on what i am doing wrong? Should i be using a different kind of glue?
thanks
Austin


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I haven't done any open segmented pieces but have done rub joints. I have used titebond and titebond 11. I hold the pieces 30 seconds. You also have to rub the joint until you've squeezed out most of the glue.


----------



## adienner (Jul 22, 2007)

I am familiar with rub joints, but i cant figure out a way to rub it and get it perfectly aligned with the jig at the same time.


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi how long have you had the glue, and has it been cold where you are as i had orginal titebond and the cold weather killed the glue, i have changed to titebond II now and have had no problems with any form of rub joint, if your glue is old or has been in cold conditions i would get another bottle and have another go. Not to teach sucking eggs but the glue goes to both sufaces rather than one, just another though, hope you get it sorted LB..


----------



## Shawnlake (Jun 18, 2008)

I use any glue, white or yellow, apply, rub the parts together slightly, hold for 15 seconds and go on to the next.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

I use titebond 2 apply rub and hold for about 30 sec. and on to the next.

Lilty


----------



## gill61 (Apr 28, 2008)

*segment*

all i do is segment turning and i use tite 3 and i use rubber bands to hold two pieces together and then another rubber band to hold the half circle together and then use a pipe clamp to complete the circle, and yes you must have old glue if it is not sticking.

if you have any other questions abouth segment work feel free to ask i have bin doing this for a wile

gill 


if its square turn it round


----------



## Gerold Griffin (Mar 10, 2008)

I have to agree with Gill. Use rubber bands:thumbsup:. I have a glass full of them on my bench right now. You will have to pull some here and there to get the tension so they won't open up, so try it on a dry joint first. Glue can mess up after freezing and not be any good after that. Any of the titebonds should work well, I use titebond II. Also if you are somewhat new to segmented turning or would just like to learn more about it Malcome Tibbets book "The Art of Segmented Wood Turning" is great.
Good Luck


----------

